# Ford lake fishing



## Serg (Feb 19, 2018)

With the ice melting, where are the best places to fish for walleye from the shore? 
Near the i94 river dump into ford lake? 
Near the damn on bridge RD? 
Has anybody caught any near the sunken bridge? 

Would I have any luck on the other side of the dam dumping into Belleville river? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Never shore fished, but i have caught them in numerous spots where you could cast from shore. I would focus north side of lakeshore.

Never fished by I94, but for the dam on the other side, only time i fished there was the spring when the season opened, and i caught some but they were all dinks.


----------



## Serg (Feb 19, 2018)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Never shore fished, but i have caught them in numerous spots where you could cast from shore. I would focus north side of lakeshore.
> 
> Never fished by I94, but for the dam on the other side, only time i fished there was the spring when the season opened, and i caught some but they were all dinks.


I live at lakeshore. Have gone ice fishing 4 times across from lake shore where the emu row team is located. Only caught 1 perch and silver bass.

If your looking for someone to fish with, send me a message. I saw your on the other ford lake forums. Wish ypsifly was still active on this forum.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

id stick with the I-94 option..it may not be an all day bite, but that neckdown area produces(ford is one of the few lakes that have natural eyes and they do run up river to spawn)...below the bridge road dam is still the huron river and they will have a small run of fish up there..further down the river is usually better(try the north hydro park area) above the bridge road dam , north shore produces lots of smallmouth, many undersize..you might also try the fishing dock at loon feather park..work to the west,southwest area there..the old river channel runs close and the bottom is uneven as opposed to most of ford


----------



## Serg (Feb 19, 2018)

shametamer said:


> id stick with the I-94 option..it may not be an all day bite, but that neckdown area produces(ford is one of the few lakes that have natural eyes and they do run up river to spawn)...below the bridge road dam is still the huron river and they will have a small run of fish up there..further down the river is usually better(try the north hydro park area) above the bridge road dam , north shore produces lots of smallmouth, many undersize..you might also try the fishing dock at loon feather park..work to the west,southwest area there..the old river channel runs close and the bottom is uneven as opposed to most of ford


That’s really useful, thank you so much!
Been away from fishing for a while due to school, job, kids, running. Grew up on Belleville lake. I loved catching walleye on east belleville lake. Ford lake is all new to me. If you ever need a fishing partner message me. I live on ford at lakeshore.


----------



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

The stretch of the Huron River below Ford lake is one of my favorite places to fish. I’m out there almost every day in the summer. I agree that the best spot for walleye immediately after ice out is by I-94. I’d say about come June, below the dam is better.


----------



## Serg (Feb 19, 2018)

Tried perch fishing yesterday and only caught 1 in couple hours below ford dam.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

If you plan on targeting walleye on the inland lakes then you might want to wait until the season opens on the last Saturday in April because walleye season is currently closed.


----------



## Serg (Feb 19, 2018)

Zib said:


> If you plan on targeting walleye on the inland lakes then you might want to wait until the season opens on the last Saturday in April because walleye season is currently closed.



I am aware of that. Just perch fishing.


----------

